# Ikea LED lamp.



## Tony Bird (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi,

While away on holiday I visited a model engineer friend who showed me a Ikea LED clamp-on lamp that he used for illumination on his machine tools.





Yesterday the lamp on my milling machine gave up the ghost so I decided to try the Ikea lamp. The photograph shows one fitted to my lathe. With only a days experience it works very well, which is just as good, as I purchased three! They are very inexpensive costing £7.50 each, they are known as Jansjo and their rrference number is 001.696.35

Regards Tony.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!  I was literally looking for work lamps today.

Not to mention, I haven't heard "give up the ghost" in a long time!  Brings back memories of old people at church when I was a kid.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 4, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I was literally looking for work lamps today.
> 
> Not to mention, I haven't heard "give up the ghost" in a long time! Brings back memories of old people at church when I was a kid.


 
I one of these on all my equipment simply awesome 
for the price I got the one with the base 
it's ready tap and drill to receive two screws


----------

